# Christopher Greig: Those who come to Christ are given to him by the Father



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 9, 2021)

... They must be drawn of the Father—they must be all taught of God. Jehovah beholds the end from the beginning, and the determinations of Omniscience hang not dependent on the feeble sons of earth. What think you, brethren, is it reasonable to suppose that the Sovereign of the Universe must await in anxious suspense, must remain ignorant of the consequences of his own operations, till a creature which he has made—till a creature which has unmade itself—till a creature whose desperately wicked heart cannot of itself think a right thought—till such a creature as this shall have resolved what it is to do, and how it is to act?

Shall we suppose that after all his agonies, and tears, and blood, it depended entirely on the will of man, whether Messiah should see of the travail of his soul, or all these have been wasted in vain? No, let not us pretend to limit the Holy One of Israel, nor attempt with our narrow span to measure Him whose understanding is infinite, and whose ways are past finding out. He who appointed Messiah a King, appointed him also the subjects over whom he is to reign. “Even so, O Father, for thus it seemed good in thy sight.” ...

For more, see Christopher Greig: Those who come to Christ are given to him by the Father.


----------

